# Who Did Earth Hour Last Night?



## lallieth (Mar 30, 2008)

> Created to take a stand against the greatest threat our planet has ever faced, Earth Hour uses the simple action of turning off the lights for one hour to deliver a POWERFUL MESSAGE about the need for action on global warming.


We turned all power out for one hour last night from 8-9pm...


----------



## ladylore (Mar 30, 2008)

I did - except for a single lamp. Maybe that doesn't count then.


----------



## lallieth (Mar 30, 2008)

ladylore said:


> I did - except for a single lamp. Maybe that doesn't count then.


Sure it does! every little bit counts


----------



## boi (Mar 30, 2008)

i did, we were at a friends house and all the lights went out!!


----------



## Halo (Mar 30, 2008)

Unfortunately I wasn't home but was out for the evening celebrating my mom's birthday.  We did make sure that all the lights in the house were shut off before going out though...maybe that counts.


----------



## Mari (Mar 30, 2008)

Absolutely - now if we could just get big business to reduce their excessive power use - air condtioning, heating, and empty buildings fully lit. I reduced power all day and went as close to zero as I could get from 8 - 9pm. We sat and talked by candlelight. 

I did it for awareness and caring for the environment and also in honour and memory of my son. When my son was four years old he was reading about energy and the environment and he asked me to make him a cape so he could be Superenergysaverman. Every day he would put on his cape, strike a pose, then dash about the house making sure that no-one was wasting energy. :heart: Missing that dear sweet boy of mine. :sob:


----------

